# River bend wma and beaverdam wma closed to waterfowl hunting



## fredw (Nov 20, 2014)

While this is discussed in a thread about River Bend I thought it should be shared.  This is from an email I received from the DNR:

The beaver pond at the end of the road behind the kiosk at Beaverdam WMA, and both Beacham Lake on the south tract and Troup Lake on the north tract of River Bend WMA are closed for waterfowl hunting indefinitely due to violators placing corn to attract ducks. Areas have been posted "No Hunting" and by law will remain closed until 10 days after all bait is completely consumed. The individual(s) who baited this site have negatively impacted you, the hunter. You can help stop this type of activity. Anyone with information on who placed the bait on these WMAs, is encouraged to contact the Ranger Hotline at 1-800-241-4113. You can also submit information online.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Nov 20, 2014)

Sounds to me like someone is tryin to screw up the hunting


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 20, 2014)

Woulda been funny if they had been caught "placing the bait"


----------



## Whiteeagle (Nov 20, 2014)

I thought "Duck Hunters" were smart enough to know "BAITING in the Southern Zone" was for DEER only! Can't wait to see how smart "Turkey Hunters" are! LOL


----------



## Town2Small (Nov 20, 2014)

Someone thought they were gonna have an awesome opener haha


----------



## trophyslayer (Nov 20, 2014)

Could be folks with private water near by trying to keep the local wood duck population up for themselves


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 21, 2014)

Dumb!


----------



## Bud Lite (Nov 21, 2014)

I heard that a lot deer drowned trying to eat the corn.


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 21, 2014)

may not be hunters at all


----------



## QuackHead90 (Nov 21, 2014)

This is not the first time river bend has been baited. My buddy and I went to hunt one morning 2 years ago and as I was placing decoys I seen corn in the water. We pulled the decoys and went to the truck where I called the game wardens. They came out but I never heard the outcome


----------



## frydaddy40 (Nov 21, 2014)

Someone knows who did it. 
 Be a true duck hunter and tune them in.


----------



## mattech (Nov 21, 2014)

Goodness


----------



## CoreyB1990 (Nov 22, 2014)

called the ole GW office yesterday... all ponds on River bend are closed but the lady told me only 1 is closed at beaver dam. she said as long as there are no signs at the water you are hunting you can hunt it. me im not gonna take that chance because i dont wanna skim the water with my flash light and not see corn and then when the sun comes up see corn and ole GW walk up... yea bad news lol but anyways just wanted to update everyon on Beaver dam.


----------



## Griggs4 (Nov 25, 2014)

I believe that River Bend had a couple spots last year that were shut down due to the same thing. I wasn't aware that it happened 2 years ago, as quackhead said, but if that is the case that would make 3 year in a row that I am now aware of. I know that there are some dumb, unethical hunters out there and I know that they could easily be the ones doing this; BUT I have a sneaky suspicion that it could be some of the PETA crowd or someone with the same intentions as PETA. 3 years in a row on a WMA is just a little suspicious to me.


----------



## dfurdennis (Nov 25, 2014)

Happened at beaverdam 2 yrs ago...drove 2 hrs to get there...saw the most awesome wood duck flight ever had to stand there and watch it with the gun in the truck! Just glad I vot an email this time


----------

